# Wie lange blühen Seerosen?



## Bambus Mami (29. Juni 2012)

Sagt mal, wie lange blühen eigentlich Eure Seerosen.
Meine ist am Montag aufgegangen, dann hat's aber den ganzen Tag draufgeregnet.
Heute ist Freitag und die Pracht ist am Untergehen /versinken 
Sehr schade.... Ist das normal mit 4 Tagen Blühzeit?

Vielen Dank...
Bambus Mami 
(und eben keine Seerosen Mami)


----------



## Christine (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange blühen Seerosen?*

Hallo BambusMami,

kein Grund zur Sorge, das ist normal.  Leider eine relativ kurze Pracht.


----------



## Majaberlin (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange blühen Seerosen?*

Ja, das ist normal. Bei mir halten manche Blüten swogar nur 2 - 3 Tage, andere vielleicht 4 Tage, aber selten länger. :?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange blühen Seerosen?*

Hi Bambus Mami,

die Lebensdauer der Einzelblüten ist recht kurz. Die Blüten der riesigen Viktoria z.B. blühen nur 2 Nächte auf. Wenn man viele Blüten möchte muß man dafür sogen das fliesig neue Blätter nachwachsen. Auf 4-5 neue Blättern kommt wieder ne neue Blütenknospe. 

MfG Frank


----------



## Bambus Mami (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange blühen Seerosen?*

Danke!
Ihr seid echt fix!!!!!!
Dann geh ich jetzt noch schnell genießen!!!

LG
Bambus Mami

PS: Heute ist Sommer im Allgäu 32,5°C


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange blühen Seerosen?*

Hallo Frank
Dann mal hierzu eine Frage


> Wenn man viele Blüten möchte muß man dafür sogen das fliesig neue Blätter nachwachsen. Auf 4-5 neue Blättern kommt wieder ne neue Blütenknospe.


Heist das jetzt , dass man da durch " abernten "der alten Blätter nachhelfen kann ?


----------



## pyro (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange blühen Seerosen?*

Ja Frank, das interessiert mich auch... wie kann man denn da nachhelfen?

Bei mir halten die Blüten auch im Schnitt 3-5 Tage und meine weisse Seerose die an der tiefsten Stelle sitzt hat sich noch gar nicht zum Trieb einer Blüte entschieden...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange blühen Seerosen?*

Hi Andre,

nicht direkt. Nach einer Blütenknospe treiben aus dem Rhizom erst wieder ein paar Blätter aus, dann kommt wieder ne Knospe. Dann treiben wieder ein paar Blätter, dann wieder ne Knopse. usw. 
Radikal alle funktionstüchtige Blätter abschneiden bringt nichts, dann wird die Seerose gezwungen erst mal wieder genug Blattmasse für die Versorgung zu produzieren - und erst wenn wieder genug Futter im Rhizom gebunkert wird  kommen  im sortentypischen Rhytmus Blütenknospen  - stehen Seerose im kalten Wasser (Tiefenzone) dauert das länger als bei einer die im Flachwasser sitzt - auch im Frühjahr muß erst mal ein "Grundbestand" an Laub da sein (auch Seerosen bekommen erst richtig Bock auf *** wenn sie nicht hungern müssen)

Förderlich ist halt ein möglichst großer Wurzelraum (ausgepflanzte Seerosen wachsen/blühen deutlich kräftiger als welche die in einen Korb gepfercht sind da sich die Wurzeln auf Nahrungssuche weit ausdehnen können), ein nährstoffreiches Substrat mit Lehm, (im Korb muß gut gedüngt werden) und ein Stand im warmen 
Meine "__ Marliacea carnea" - so gekauft, ist aber was rotblütiges -  und "Attraktion" sitzen in 1,2m bzw. 1m Tiefe wo auch das Sonnenlicht nicht ganz so gut dem Bodengrund erreicht/erwärmt haben bisher erst 1 bzw. 2 Blüten bekommen. Die "__ Marliacea chromatella" in 60cm Tiefe, direkt an der Teichschräge die das volle Sonnenlicht senkrecht bis zum Boden abbekommt (der sonnenintensivste/wärmste Standort im Teich) hat schon die 8. und 9. Blüte offen. Die kleine weiße in nur 25cm Tiefe wächst/blüht ebenfalls kräfiger da sich der Boden dort gut erwärmt. Gleiches bei meiner "__ Rosennymphe" im Amphibientümpel, warm und nährstoffreich (die verarbeitet einen Teil des Laubes was sich dort in 0,6m Tiefe sammelt)

MfG Frank


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange blühen Seerosen?*

Radikal = 
ist schon klar ! auch die Wechselwirkung zwischen Blattwerk und Wurzelvolumen sind klar !
Sowie die " Ernährung " der Seerose über ihre Schwimmblätter !
Deswegen ja "alte Blätter " abernten ?
Dafür sorgen ! >>>> heist jetzt ? Schreib jetzt nicht  düngen , weil klar !


----------



## pyro (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange blühen Seerosen?*

Seerosen düngen habe ich schon öfter gehört aber noch nie gemacht. Wie soll das denn aussehen bzw. gemacht werden?
Ich hab das noch nie gemacht....


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange blühen Seerosen?*

@ Pyro
Da nimmt man den Düngekegel und drückst den ins Substrat der Seerose !
Mir der Rohrtechnik klappt das gut ! Ich sag mal du hast ein Rohr mit DN 20 und machst ein Loch ,.In das Rohr steckst du dann den Düngekegel , und dann nimmst du ein Rohr mit DN 18 so wie bei einer Spritze und drückst den Kegel in das vorbereitete Loch ! Anstelle von Düngekegel kannst du die dir auch selbst machen , nimm eine Lage vom Zellstofftaschentuch und da wickelst du dann einen geeigneten Dünger ( Blaukorn ? ) ein !


----------



## Bambus Mami (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange blühen Seerosen?*

Das würde mich auch interessieren, schließlich ist der Sinn der Pflanzen ja eigentlich, möglichst viele Nährstoffe dem Wasser zu entziehen... 
Stecke ich also Düngekegel in die Wurzeln, wird ja alles gedüngt, auch die Algen oder? 

Übrigens habe ich eine Serose, die mini Unterwasserblätter hat, aber noch gar keine an der Oberfläche. Was soll ich mit der machen?
Kommt die nochmal?

Danke
 Kristin


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange blühen Seerosen?*

Hi Kristin,

Nahrung direkt aus dem Wasser können nur echte Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Wasserpest, __ Krebsschere, __ Hornkraut, Laichkräuter, Algen über ihr dafür ausgelegtes Laub oder manche Schwimmblattpflanzen mit ihren ganz feinen, frei im Wasser hängenden Wurzelbärten (__ Wasserlinsen, Froschbiß, __ Wassersalat, __ Wasserhyazinte) aufnehmen. Sumpf-  und im Boden wurzelnden Schwimmblattpflanzen (__ Wasserknöterich, __ Teichrosen, Seerosen, Seekannen) können das nicht, sie ziehen die Nährstoffe mit ihren kräftigen Wurzeln aus dem Bodengrund. Die müssen also erst mal da eingelagert werden bevor die Seerosen dran kommen. 

Wenn Du harzummantelte Langzeitdünger, wie z.B Osmocote, in den Bodengrund drückst passiert nicht viel. Diese lösen sich nur langsam zwischen den Wurzeln auf und werden von diesen verarbeitete noch ehe großartig was ins Wasser abgegeben werden kann
Ist nicht mit dem Vergleichbar mit dem was passiert wenn man sehr schnell lösliches Blaukorn oder Flüssigdünger ins Wasser wirft/kippt

MfG Frank


----------



## Engelfee (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie lange blühen Seerosen?*

Hallo Frank, ich hole den Thread mal wieder hoch, weiß aber nicht, ob Du mir da helfen kannst.

Ich habe in meinem Miniteich vor zwei Jahren meine Seerose Madame Maurice Laydecker in einen Baueimer gepflanzt. Im Frühjahr mit Kegeln gedüngt, hat sie einiges an Blättern geschoben und meine 5. Seerosenblüte (immer schön nacheinander) blüht jetzt. Allerdings kommen jetzt keinerlei Blätter mehr (und dann natürlich auch keine Blüten). Das war letztes Jahr auch schon so, im Sommer hat sie quasi das Wachstum eingestellt und bin zum Herbst waren auch alle Blätter braun.

Soll ich hier nochmal düngen? Oder stimmt da was anderes nicht? :?

Danke

Traude


----------



## Andre 69 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie lange blühen Seerosen?*

Hallo
@ Frank
Ich schieb hierzu auch nochmal nach !
Guggt mal [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/372742/']hier ![/URL]


----------

